# Breakfast for 70



## jon mcdermott (Mar 7, 2017)

Have a potential catering job, dinner three nights and breakfast on four mornings. Dinner I'm not worried about, but I'm at somewhat of a loss for breakfast ideas.  My thoughts are for one morning to do  baked apple french toast with a fruit compote, another morning to do a somewhat upscale shrimp enchilada but can't think of a good side to go with it, a third morning baked eggs florentine with house sausage and fresh fruit..and then I'm stuck. I'm trying to stay away from scrambled eggs as they just don't seem to travel well, and always seem to have an odd taste after sitting any length of time.  If anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it, what I'm looking for is someting that can be prepped the night before and put in the oven in the AM, or something that can cook overnight in the altosham

Thanks

Jon


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to Cheftalk. Frittata's are popular now.  Corned beef hash with sheared eggs. Quiche.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Im sensing a lack of breakfast starches in there.
Mini-muffins
Cottage potatoes
Mini-breakfast burritos
Spinach and creme cheese frittata


----------



## jon mcdermott (Mar 7, 2017)

I was thinking of frittats today, any idea how long in the oven? I'd be making it in hotel pans


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Jon McDermott said:


> I was thinking of frittats today, any idea how long in the oven? I'd be making it in hotel pans


Safe internal temp of 160 f is the general rule.

You may want to play around and see what the carryover heat does to the texture and wiggle down as needed.

I also suggest using a square (or round) pan as the ends and sides of a rectangle will cook faster leaving you with uneven results.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I used eggs in a bag in my operation for many years. These are real eggs


                  
6025-88927

Whole Eggs

2 bags in a box

20 lb. bag

Whole Eggs, 15.15% Water, Salt, Citric Acid water added as a carrier for Citric Acid

40 lbs.
                              

We would hold these for house in a plastic container with a lid. When we wanted to replenish the line they were hot. We just had to hit them with a potato masher to break them apart and look more scrambled. This would work for traveling and not worrying about the eggs reacting and turning green. This way you can offer a typical breakfast. I used these in all my Breakfast and Brunch catering for years.


----------



## jon mcdermott (Mar 7, 2017)

Is it the citric acid that keeps them from turning green?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Jon McDermott said:


> Is it the citric acid that keeps them from turning green?


Yes! Going back over the years they used to put in sour cream to prevent them from turning green. I was amazed how well they stayed in the plastic containers sealed with a tight lid in our standup warmer. We cooked/ scrambled the eggs on the flat grill and then stored in the containers. We also used these eggs for pre made omelets that also held well. They would hold even better if you used a plastic 1/2 pan if you were doing a buffet. The reason why I used these is because we had a in-house cafeteria that we served breakfast from 6 to 9:30 off of a spoon up fast service. The quality of the food was real important to me. I had to figure out how to hold all breakfast items so they were a good quality when serving them to our clients. Sausage and bacon were a no brainer, but, French toast and pancakes to a bit of work when holding.......


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agree Billy, and not only does the sour cream help preserve the eggs
for service, but when used judiciously (and covertly) really improves 
taste and texture. People will always ask about your secret ingredient 
that makes your eggs sooo creamy and taste so good. 

Also agree pancakes are the worst. Thing about french toast, it has to 
be fairly well cooked to light brown, and you cant cover it with stretch,
or even a tight chaffer lid...cuz it gets soggy pretty fast. Needs air.
I still havent found a way to keep pancakes servable past 
10 minutes or so.


----------



## Pasnthru (Jul 18, 2017)

chefbillyb said:


> Yes! Going back over the years they used to put in sour cream to prevent them from turning green. I was amazed how well they stayed in the plastic containers sealed with a tight lid in our standup warmer. We cooked/ scrambled the eggs on the flat grill and then stored in the containers. We also used these eggs for pre made omelets that also held well. They would hold even better if you used a plastic 1/2 pan if you were doing a buffet. The reason why I used these is because we had a in-house cafeteria that we served breakfast from 6 to 9:30 off of a spoon up fast service. The quality of the food was real important to me. I had to figure out how to hold all breakfast items so they were a good quality when serving them to our clients. Sausage and bacon were a no brainer, but, French toast and pancakes to a bit of work when holding.......


In all my years of cooking for thousands.....NEVER used citric acids for eggs! This tip is for free, I used to charge "Chefs" 100 bucks for this: A pinch of CREAM OF TARTER will hold your eggs all fluffy and YELLOW for hours on a steam table or other heat source (heat lamp etc.) Hey You guys are welcome! Try it, you never use anything else!!!!


----------



## bohemiankitchenseattle (Aug 3, 2017)

Probably a little late to the party here, but I just catered a 30 person weekend event (breakfast/lunch/dinner) a few weekends ago and the overnight oats/muesli style porridge with fruit and nuts surprised me by being a huge hit (in my mind, it was kind of like the "extra rolls in case we run out of the good stuff.") This was a group of somewhat health conscious people, so that could have been why. It's really quick to make ahead and conveniently only gets better when chilled overnight. I served a seasonal compote on the side to "fancy" it up. For 30 I made individual servings in glass jars but with a larger group you would probably just want to do one big bowl... maybe swirl the compote on top to make it look a little less like a bowl of slop


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am a big fan of the overnite cereals and usually swirl a homemade jam in as well.
Take a portion...finish mixing it in (or not) and no extra sweetener is needed.
Welcome to Chef Talk and the catering forum @bohemiankitchenseattle .
Don't be a stranger!

mimi


----------



## bohemiankitchenseattle (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Mimi!


----------

